# Croatia



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Anyone done Croatia,?..Advice on quickest rote req'd from Calais.

Ta very much .... M&D


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Have you got room for a lodger? would love to go there again but can we wait until it gets a little warmer!!

Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian, it's a Summer trip (august) that we are trying to plan, the route planning is the headache 1200mls? in 3-4 days I think and the same back again, which route did you go? 

M&D


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Mandy&Dave, I went there by sea when I was on a ship stationed there for six months so unless you have an aquatic motorhome I won't be much help. Hope you are successful.

Ian


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave, There was a post from tweenievan on the 6th Jan under the title "Just come back from six months abroad" They visited Croatia for two weeks and may be able to offer some advice.

Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Many thanx, will do a search for the post!

M&D


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

Hello M&D

Not sure we are the best people to ask as we only spent 2 weeks or so their and most of that on the island of Losinj in a little place called Nerezine. It was very relaxed, nice campsite.....I shall try and dig out the details. Prices were more expensive than Hungary, Slovakia and more on a par with Slovenia, not many Brits about, mainly Italian and Germans.

I have heard that peak season the sites get very full up.

But go for it. The Istrian penisula and the islands nearest to them are not too far and the Adriatic is a beautiful blue.

I would recommend stopping in Slovenia on the way down, in the national park but I don't know your schedule....









_
tweenie in croatian campsite_


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

We stayed at autocamping rapoca

*http://www.losinjplov.hr/rapoca.htm*...........

there are loads of autocamping sites all over eastern europe and croatia is no different so there are loads of places to stay. This had shaded pitches, a small beach and was close to the village for the evening stroll.

There are loads of campsites between here and the point the ferry drops you off which is on the neighbouring island of Cres, but we did check most of them out and it is worth driving that bit extra into the island of Losinj to this one, which seemed the best.

I'm jealous, would like to go back........

P.S We didn't do this, seeing Venice later, but you can take a passenger ferry from Losinj to Venice leaving your m/home on the island while spending a couple of days in the beautiful but m/home unfriendly Venice 8)


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*croatia*

hi, mandy & dave,

did the croatia trip in september - see my entries in the sites database & my journal; route details are there. Can let you have my autoroute details if required. 
basically, we went calais- brussels - luxembourg - nancy - basel - milan - venice - trieste and in to slovenia & down the Istria coast. 
Would agree with the comments above, Slovenia is lovely, especially Ljubjana.

Pm me if you want more details.


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

ps did the venice trip from Porec - day trip leaving at 8:00am getting back at 8:00pm. excellent day out


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Used to catch the truck ferry from Trieste to Greece, and found the best route was Dunkerque, Luxembourg [Cheap fuel and **** etc.], Saarbrucken, Karlsruhe, Stuttgart, Munich, Salzburg, Villach, and Udine. This brings you out just north of Trieste where you can cross the border. Nice easy trip apart from a big long hill east of Karlsruhe. Always used to sleep in the service areas in Germany, and had no problems.
John


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Booked with norfolk line to dunkirk got a great deal £108! 8O


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Please tell us about your trip when you get back. 
Was planning to do it this year but due to circumstance will have to put it off for a while. 

Some day we can still dream. 

Going to Loire valley in May. Slan Nora


----------

